

Ubuntu 'reaping Linux dividend' - wheels
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7358483.stm

======
josefresco
Pretty standard puff/PR piece but the "install under Windows" thing is pretty
cool.

~~~
jrockway
True, but it is good to see the mainstream media talking about Linux on the
desktop. Vista is the best thing that ever happened to Linux :)

------
crisachow14
It is great that more ordinary customers are starting to use Ubuntu. It is a
great platform and if people are smart enough, it (Linux) will become the top
used platform system anywhere.

